# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  anadrol50 and test 400 for powerlifting

## powerlifter18

is that a good strength cycle i just want pure strenght and some size but i want the best roids for powerlifters not bodybuilding. also does the apf test cause after my wnpf meet in switching to apf

----------


## Big

is that a good cycle for an 18 year old? no...

----------


## cmillett

The best strength cycle I can think of for you would be some hard ass commited trainning.
Honestly bud,leave the AAS alone for now,you have alot going for you at your age ,so take advantage of what god gave you for now.
We are not telling you this too be mean or to say we are better than you,we are telling you this becauase WE have been there and because WE have probably maid those mistakes,so please take our advice.
CEE and amino's will help out a great deal at your age also.

----------


## Big

He's posted various proposed cycles, even asked about insulin , I've told him many times that at 18 he shouldn't be using gear. He'll respond something like "you're right, I'll just wait..." I guess to appease us, then a few days later it's cycle talk again. It's really a shame that we're giving advise for his own good, but it just isn't what he wants to hear.

----------


## cmillett

Well,there is a TON of knowledge here regardless of rank,but its just a damn shame that most people this age will not appreciate nor take our advice.And if they did so ,They will see alot better gains (strength and /or size) through there lifting career.
IMO

----------


## Tbone1975

> is that a good strength cycle i just want pure strenght and some size but i want the best roids for powerlifters not bodybuilding. also does the apf test cause after my wnpf meet in switching to apf


I guess I agree with the guys above. On a another note, when you're ready, anadrol is super for strength. Now, when you say test 400, do you mean 400mgs a week or 400mg/ml? 400mg/ml will be very painful most likely. Better to just shoot 2ccs of test at 250mg/ml than one at 400mg/ml. I've used supertest 450 and test enanthate at 500mg/ml. Supertest was way more painful than it had to be. It liked to mess with my muscles and cause scar tissue from all the irritation. Test e at 500mg/ml was ridiculous period. It was so painful the injection site would be swelled for a week. I had already injected all of the sites many times so it was not virgin muscle syndrome. My buddy even cut it, and said it had little or no effect. Better to use more ccs of the regular dose than the junk I mentioned above. Using many injection sites will allow you to manipulate doses however you want. you don't have to use bunk gear overdosed at 400-500mg/ml. It's simply not worth it. This is advice is FOR WHEN YOU'RE READY LOL. Take care.

----------


## scottish

Yea. Def wait. I trained for almost 13 years before I started to dable in other "supplements".

----------


## powerlifter18

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## Big

> u guys dont know how hard it is i train my ass off in the gym i mean yea i am getting to wnpf worlds but i have trouble getting size and it ****ing sucks


who doesn't know how hard it is? I started working out when I was 14 and did my first cycle when I was 35. You want to see something that's hard, try waiting 21 years to cycle while bro's around you are puffing up on gear, but I knew to do it right I should exploit my natural genetic potential first, and I'm glad I did.

----------


## scottish

Will be 40 in a few days, and this year was my first cycle.. So I really dont think you have it any harder than we did.

----------


## powerlifter18

sorry u guys are right u have it harder than me i still havent decided what my plan is but im leaning twards using i know i should wait but its to hard to see all my friends getting huge on them

----------


## scottish

How old are your friends, same age?

----------


## powerlifter18

yea 18 and 19

----------


## Doc.Sust

wait until you are at least 23! trust me, you have alot of natural strength to gain!

----------


## scottish

I shouldnt of said any one has it harder than someone else. Bad choice of words..

When I started PL I was around 26. I weighed 142lbs. With a solid work out plan and great diet, in 18 months I weighed 167lbs. Thats damn good for all natty. So it can be done..

----------


## Tbone1975

> wait until you are at least 23! trust me, you have alot of natural strength to gain!


I would try to listen to the wise doc LOL. Now this is why. Say you're benching 225 for 8 now. Yeah, a few cycles of juice may get you to 315 for 8, or whatever, but it will be that much harder for you to get to 405 for 8. THat's a lot of weight LOL, just making an illustration. Now on the other hand, say you stay natural and work hard for a few more years, say you get your weights to 315 for 8. Then, a few cycles of juice will get you to 405 for 8, and all of the sudden 500 is in the picture. Catchin' my drift. This is just an illustration but I think it DOES have a good deal of value here.

----------


## 39+1

> is that a good strength cycle i just want pure strenght and some size but i want the best roids for powerlifters not bodybuilding. also does the apf test cause after my wnpf meet in switching to apf


At eighteen do have the money it gonna take to come off and on cycles dont forget about novaldex, HCG and the other shit your gonna need for your need PCT. O yeah and dont forget about all the lying and guilt your gonna feel explaining how you got to where you are, and you will lie and then youll get the infamous rage because of the self deception ( IMO this is were the possible "rage" originates if there is such a thing). I did not hit it until i was 22 and out of the army for three years. When I went home after the army there were mild acusations. I was a year younger then most of the guys i had hung out with back home. I was as big and as strong as my friends that were on the juice, and finally after all the name calling I said ****it. Looking back I know I had done it right and they had done it wrong. Listen if all you had to do was get a few bottles of gear and some pills everyone would playing a professional sport, and happy with there looks. IMO you need to learn what its like to plateque and fight thru that shit day after day month after month and year after year until you know what the hell your doing. I harp on this a lot, but you need to learn technique, you need to learn persiverence . You need to be learn discipline regarding your diet, becuase if you get on "it" at your age you wont have the repect of the entire package that is need to be and athlete which includes diet, mental prep, long and short term goals, control of your emotions, etc, ect,ect. This is my opinion and I think it is great your bettering yourself just settle down and dont force it. Its not like your trying to grow tits and will have to get implants.

----------


## 39+1

> who doesn't know how hard it is? I started working out when I was 14 and did my first cycle when I was 35. You want to see something that's hard, try waiting 21 years to cycle while bro's around you are puffing up on gear, but I knew to do it right I should exploit my natural genetic potential first, and I'm glad I did.


I should have read this first I only waited until i was 22 and yeah i remember shyly trying to put up 365 one time, Until [email protected]#$%^&BoooYa!

----------

